# [V] Games (GTA IV + BiA: HH + Civ IV Colonisation) / DDRII 1066 RAM



## Erzbaron (22. März 2009)

Heyho,

sooo nach längerer Zeit war mal wieder ein ausmisten fällig, zum Verkauf steht folgendes:

1x GTA IV, dt., FSK18, 1mal installiert, ca. 4x durchgespielt   *30€ inkl.*

1x Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway, dt., FSK18, 1mal installiert, 2x durchgespielt *20€ inkl.*

1x Civ IV: Colonisation, dt.  FSK 18 *20€ inkl.*

4x 1GB DDR2 1066 RAM von Infinity (in DE kaum erhältlich) *40€ inkl.*
http://www.pressebox.de/pressemeldungen/memorysolution-gmbh/boxid-96180.html (das ist er, nur nicht so "goldig")


Die Games sind in einem tadellosen Zustand, der RAM funktioniert absolut hervorragend wird jetzt aber durch welchen von Corsair ersetzt. Tauschen würde ich evtl. gegen Fallout 3


----------



## Erzbaron (26. März 2009)

erzbaron am 22.03.2009 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> heyho,
> 
> sooo nach längerer zeit war mal wieder ein ausmisten fällig, zum verkauf steht folgendes:
> 
> ...




***push***


----------



## Erzbaron (2. April 2009)

Erzbaron am 26.03.2009 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Erzbaron am 22.03.2009 18:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GTA IV ist weg ... der Rest noch da ... zugreifen Leute


----------



## Erzbaron (6. April 2009)

Erzbaron am 02.04.2009 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Erzbaron am 26.03.2009 11:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und wieder hoch


----------

